# Topics > Applications > Advertising in virtual reality, in computer and video games, in AI programs >  Marketing engine for virtual and augmented reality applications, ADVR, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ADVR, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "ADVR unveils AR and VR discovery marketing platform"

by Dean Takahashi
March 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could We Use Virtual Reality To Design Better Products And Creatives?"

by My N. Tran
May 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"The Future Of Monetization Isn’t What It Used To Be"

by My N. Tran
June 6, 2017

----------


## Bogdan Onishenko

AR provides unique opportunities for business. For points of sale, this is an opportunity to let your consumer get acquainted with the product live and achieve the main goal of the store - to increase the number of loyal customers and increase sales. Buyers can study and try on products presented in an online store, catalog or simply absent on the storefront. With examples of companies successfully using AR in their activities, you can find in the useful manual called Augmented Reality for Marketing

----------

